# Easy tips for introducing 2 adult cats?



## Stephanieee (Jan 24, 2010)

The new cat, Dexter, is unbelievebly sweet. The sweetest cat I have EVER met and he's been a stray for presumibly his whole life. My other, Lucy, is not the nicest. She's not nice to people and is _tolerant_ of cats tho she prefers large dogs (my old dog was 130 lbs and she could hold her own). Lucy and Dexter are about the same size (L-16 lbs, D-14lbs) and are just large, bone wise. They've seen eachother thru the window when Dexter would come around ot the point where Lucy would sit and wait for him, completely out of character for her b/c when he'd carry the neighbor cat thru the house when he'd get in the garage she woul have a fit even tho we've done it for years. She plays slightly well with my grandparents cat when I visit and did well with her when I was up there for school.

Basically, since Lucy and Dexter liked each other thru the window and weren't too bad during their few glances in the house since he's in the bathroom in a dog crate while he heals from getting fixed, how often should they be allowed to have glances. I read somewhere that it can take months but that seems a bit exaggerated. Can it be done gradually over a few weeks once he heals? A month? Can they have their glances while he heals? once or twice a day while he heals?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Stephanie, I think you'll get more replies in Cat Chat, now that you can post in other forums. Welcome!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean by "having glances". If you mean when can you open the door a few inches to let them see each other, then you should be able to that within a week. Also, it will normally take a couple of weeks to introduce two adult cats. That's from the time you start to the time they can be together in the same room. In some cats, it might take longer -- often months -- but that's not the norm. Here is a good article that will tell you how to introduce two cats: Little Big Cat 

Post again if you have any more questions.


----------

